# Oberon covers... seriously?



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

Why is it that so many people here stick to Oberon covers?
The Kindle looks so sleek and elegant, why cover it up in a case that looks like someone found it in their grandma's basement?
I think the official Amazon cover seems like a more fitting choice, design wise.
It's as if people cover their Porsche with old blankets... kind of...  

But then again, I would never put a skin on my Kindle... I guess it's really just me.  
Taste really is a topic one can't argue about.

P.S.: It is not my intention to offend Oberon lovers and/or grandmas!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's the romance of old leather-bound books. The covers are beautifully made, durable and feel great. If you've never seen/handled their journal covers, the draw might not be apparent.

It's true they're not Modern and Sleek, but some of us prefer some luxury with our reading


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

KeRaSh said:


> Why is it that so many people here stick to Oberon covers?


That's one of life's mysteries. I understand why people enjoy Oberon covers, but I have no explanation for why so many of them can be found here.

Like you, I prefer sleek simplicity. The covers I own are made of excellent leather and all of them are delightful to see and touch. They are all unadorned so there is nothing to obscure their quality and craftsmanship. For me, _that_ is luxury.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm with you on that.  I don't like the old timey look of them.  But that's just me, I'm the same way with furniture, decorations etc.  Prefer a more modern look.

I just went with a mocha brown M-Edge Go case for my K2.  Just wanted something to keep it protected, while looking relatively sleek.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Like you, I prefer sleek simplicity. The covers I own are made of excellent leather and all of them are delightful to see and touch. They are all unadorned so there is nothing to obscure their quality and craftsmanship. For me, _that_ is luxury.


I feel the same way. With all the talk about Oberon, I actually obtained a Tree of Life checkbook cover on eBay just to see the leather for myself. 
Nice checkbook cover (which I still use), but as a Kindle cover, not so much. 
I have a Cole Haan pebbled leather for my K2---slim, sleek, and a tactile delight with its goat suede lining. I also have a Sandy Vintage Noreve (obtained here on KBoards) for my KDX and I enjoy its simplicity and clean lines.

Good thing we have lots of choices!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it's a cult!    Kind of ironic that people who don't read dead tree books will put a dead cow skin on their Kindle.  

I use an M-Edge Latitude Jacket in Red/Black.  Perfectly functional yet protective and not completely unstylish, but definitely more of a contemporary look.  And at $35 about $10-$15 overpriced IMHO.  I'm definitely a "form follows function" kind of guy.  $75 for a dead cow skin to put on my sleek, contemporary device?  No way!  If I want that "old book" look, I'll go to the archives at the library.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are plenty of folks with other covers, it's just that the Oberon lovers just like to post. (grins)

I think that if someone were to do a poll we would find that a lot of folks have Oberon's but not the majority of the board. There are plenty of MEdge, Javoedge, Novere (SP), Strange Dog, Amazon, and other cover users.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I had an Oberon -- loved the look -- the ancient bookshop find type of look, but I hated the weight and the bulk. So, I sold it. I couldn't justify keeping it just to admire and not use.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I have my Oberon(s) (plural as I have 5+ LOL) because I loved the designs, I loved the imagery, and I feel it is INCREDIBLY protective. I also wanted the feel/weight of something heavier. I didn't buy a Kindle because it's sleek, or modern looking. I bought it to read on, and I enjoy something with a little more weight that I don't feel is going to break. 

I've had other covers, including the MEdge Prodigy, MEdge Icon, and the Amazon cover, and I didn't feel that my Kindle was as safe as it was in my Oberon, and the Amazon cover felt incredibly cheap to me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Oberon covers I have don't look old to me and they were just made when I bought them.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I understand your point. I love my Oberon because of it's old-world artistic look. Yes, it's detailed and rich and colorful, everything the naked Kindle is NOT. But I also love the sleek look of the pure-white Kindle without any case at all. I guess it's all a matter of your tastes. Mine run both ways, I suppose.

As for putting a dead cow on a Kindle instead of reading DTBs, I didn't buy a Kindle to save trees.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw a dirty jobs were they show how many cow hides are prepared to make leather goods. Basically, the cow hide is a by product of the real product, beef. So the cow hides are used for leather goods after the meat is removed from the cow. or the cow hides come from cows that die in the barn or field and cannot be used for food. very little cattle is actually raised t make leather goods.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

KeRaSh said:


> Why is it that so many people here stick to Oberon covers?
> The Kindle looks so sleek and elegant, why cover it up in a case that looks like someone found it in their grandma's basement?
> I think the official Amazon cover seems like a more fitting choice, design wise.
> It's as if people cover their Porsche with old blankets... kind of...


I always thought the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's wonderful that there are a variety of covers that meet individual needs and wants.  I admire many covers.  I love the feel of the Oberon...and others don't.  We can all have the look and feel that we want.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this thread an anti-leather rant or anti-Oberon?  I love my Oberon and M-Edge covers, and they are all leather.  Sorry to offend all the people who won't buy leather, but this is how it is.

The only thing that kept me from ordering an Oberon for MONTHS was the price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think it is anti anything. More of a "What the" because there are a ton of Oberon topics which makes it look like everyone on the board has one and a small minority don't.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm. I am not an Oberon fanatic. In fact I have had a couple of issues with their customer service. And my favourite cover is a noreve  But honestly I think that this thread is kinda insulting. Why do you presume people buy the kindle for the same reasons as you do.  Was this a tongue in cheek post?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I think the poster was just being funny.  It got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a lovely leather M-Edge case right now but when I had my K1 it had a Oberon and I loved it. I also own an Oberon journal and card case. Love them! My beef with cases is the awful hinge system. I've heard tons of stories of how they crack Kindles and I have no idea why they are still in use. I will never use one. It's very hard to find cases that don't use it though!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

For me it is the sheer artistic beauty of the covers, plus the craftsmanship of these handmade leather covers is superb, so much so that they seem out of their time or era. 

And who ever heard of getting MORE than you ordered and paid for? But Oberon covers often/usually come with a lovely pewter charm. I think that is a very nice touch.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think the Oberons are so much better than any other covers, I think Oberon owners are just passionate about their covers!  I have two Noreves and I feel the same way about them.  I had an Oberon and didn't care for it, but oh well.  That's why they make so many different covers, we all like something different.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've had my medici a few days and I REALLY like the look and I like the idea of the protection the thickness offers.  Whether I can read with it comfortably for more than a few minutes with my hand issues is the question for me. I'll find out starting tonight I plan to try and give it a nice try by reading several books in a row in it.  If its not comfortable I have someone who will love it and I'll go back to my Javoedge flips which I'm beyond happy with.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Its all a matter of taste, I love my Oberon, lol I've certainly posted a lot about it. I guess for me its old world charm was something that did initially attract me. I don't think anyone would ever mistake my cover for something ancient found in storage somewhere, its new, it looks new, it feels new, and even after I break it in good and proper it will still be beautiful and not moldy and old like the op made it sound.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a K1, a K2us, and now, a KDXg.  Among these Kindles, I have:  1 M-edge leather executive, 1 M-edge Go, 1 Noreve, 2 basic Amazon K2 covers (recovered by me in faux snakeskin and hot pink leather), 1 basic Amazon KDXg cover, and 3 Oberons in various sizes and patterns, plus an Oberon journal.

My friends tease me because they say I have as many Kindle covers as I have purses.    And, I use them all.  I enjoy variety.  I guess one could say I like everything!  Isn't it great that we have so many choices.  It would be very boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We don't claim to be for everyone.. no case is for everyone. That is why there are so many to choose from

What makes us unique is we are the only case made by hand here in the US by a family made company. Even our buttons are done here.

We do not mass produce a thing on our products and I am guessing we are doing something right since we have been around almost 40 year 

We have a wonderful customer base and appreciate all of you. We do ask don't knock it until you try it though.  Some do order and find for whatever reason it's not them but have no problem reselling the product.

While I totally understand it may not be what a person wants, I guess I am confused as to the bashing of a product you have never held in your hands.  You may just like it.. you never know 

For those of you that have found a home with us, we totally appreciate  your support and no one said you have to stick to one cover.. there are enough designs out there for everyone. That is the beauty of the marketplace.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Why do you presume people buy the kindle for the same reasons as you do. Was this a tongue in cheek post?


Good point! This post made me smile. I have a bunch of Oberon stuff. I like good leather like I like good wood. I like certain fabrics too. I like the artistry of the Oberon cases, whether they be for Kindles or journals or whatnot.

Strange topic.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am up to four maybe five including the case for my Ipad.. and I am in LOVE with my Medici and my black roses.. there is nothing old time looking about them, in fact I get comments all the time about the case. The Ipad case gets alot of attention. 

Its not for everyone , but what is. I personally love the richness of the leather (all my cases are leather) and how elegant it feels. I also love the details.. I see something different all the time. 

The other issue that made me smile is the person who doesn't like skins on the kindle.. again we are all so different.. I have had Kindles over three years now (whenever it came out) I was a no skin girl at first thinking it would distract me.. then I got one.. (NOW I LOVE THE NEW MATTE ONES AT DECALGIRL! FANTASTIC PRODUCT)  . What amused me is since I have had skins, when I go to change them once in a while I cant stand the white kindle, it looks so stark to me and I can't get the skin on fast enough. 

I find reading without it distracting with all that white.. LOL.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I am up to four maybe five including the case for my Ipad.. and I am in LOVE with my Medici and my black roses.. there is nothing old time looking about them, in fact I get comments all the time about the case. The Ipad case gets alot of attention.
> 
> Its not for everyone , but what is. I personally love the richness of the leather (all my cases are leather) and how elegant it feels. I also love the details.. I see something different all the time.


just curious what color did you get your Medici in? My purple is STUNNING IMO


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I am up to four maybe five including the case for my Ipad.. and I am in LOVE with my Medici and my black roses.. there is nothing old time looking about them, in fact I get comments all the time about the case. The Ipad case gets alot of attention.
> 
> Its not for everyone , but what is. I personally love the richness of the leather (all my cases are leather) and how elegant it feels. I also love the details.. I see something different all the time.


Interesting that you mention the black roses. Love that case. I was just now thinking that it's time to go from my dark cases/skin to something bright and cheery. RED Dragon Oberon! I'm also loving the BLUE. The black Rose is such a pretty look and you're right - nothing old about that!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I am up to four maybe five including the case for my Ipad.. and I am in LOVE with my Medici and my black roses.. there is nothing old time looking about them, in fact I get comments all the time about the case. The Ipad case gets alot of attention.
> 
> Its not for everyone , but what is. I personally love the richness of the leather (all my cases are leather) and how elegant it feels. I also love the details.. I see something different all the time.


I agree, Patrizia. I see nothing 'old time' about my purple Roof of Heaven or my soon to arrive red Ginkgo for my new KDXg. My saddle DaVinci has an 'old world' look on purpose and I love that too.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Misty.. were you the one that posted about your Medici in the Facebook Page?

Ginny.. 

I blame/ credit   Luv Brats (Heather) for this.. she talked me into the black roses.. I was on the fence but in an Ipad case it is just gorgeous! Nothing old lady about it.. LOL

DD.. I love those designs.. they are all amazing.. that Davinci is another favorite


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Misty.. were you the one that posted about your Medici in the Facebook Page?
> 
> Ginny..
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Check your email in a few.. I need to ask you something.. (the mail here)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Check your email in a few.. I need to ask you something.. (the mail here)


responded


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Misty.. were you the one that posted about your Medici in the Facebook Page?
> 
> Ginny..
> 
> ...


The black Roses cover is gorgeous. I'm seriously considering that or the Bold Celtic in black for my iPad. There's just something about an iPad that calls for a black cover in my opinion.

Just had a thought - perhaps 'classic' is a better word than 'old time' for the Oberon covers. 'Old time' seems to mean 'out of style'. 'Classic' refers to something that never goes out of style.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Classic.. I like that

I agree with you on the Ipad case.. not sure why but something about it in black looks so elegant.. maybe its the black border.

I love that black rose case for it.. I have a small oberon butterfly charm I have on the bungee to open it and with the rose button it just feels amazing.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

TomDiego said:


> I think it's a cult!  Kind of ironic that people who don't read dead tree books will put a dead cow skin on their Kindle.
> 
> .


Just an FYI.. my choice to use a Kindle has nothing to do with dead trees.. it has to do with vision issues and the compact nature of it... I wear leather, I eat meat.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I choose to purchase a Kindle so that I could easily carry around an entire library, not take up all the space in my house with DTBs and purchase more books with the touch of a button.

I think the contrast of the classic leather cover on a high tech gadget is an attractive, ecletic look.  After being on the fence for a month or more I didn't choose the Oberon, got the Sandy Vintage Noreve instead.  The tie breaker with the rail system.  I just didn't like the inside of the Oberson as well.  However as I do love the look of the covers I am looking at getting something else from Oberson, checkbook cover? maybe.  I might even break down and get a 2nd cover and do a jerry rigging with the cheap Amazon cover to use the hook system.  I have read the how do around here somewhere.

But I get that for someone new around here I does seem that most Kindlers have Oberson in Borsa Bella bags that they carry around in their Vera Bradley purses


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that there are even more people who do not put a skin on than do, that do not own a single Oberon, that do not have a Noreve.

It's true that Oberon owners are passionate about it and there is so much to discuss about the designs and colors.  Noreve cover owners are just as passionate on the boards about theirs.  I never could see spending so much on a smooth plain case as Noreve.  The M-Edge Go jackets are very good smooth leather and I love mine.  I bought mine (4 of them!) when there were promotions that brought them way under $30 each.

I have not bought a new Oberon since last December and really can't for now, but I have my eye on the black roses and the hummingbird covers.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

DD said:


> My friends tease me because they say I have as many Kindle covers as I have purses.


Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


My OBERON cover is a Red Sky Dragon. I have other covers but it is the one on my Klassic Kindle most of the time.
If I get one of the newer Kindles I will get a black sky dragon for it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


The generalizations just keep on comin'! 

I love my black Bold Celtic Oberon cover... and I do "gush" about it quite often when strangers or friends make comments or ask about it.










Oh, and even though it's an awesome cover that does a great job, I'm seriously considering buying the new Medici design in Chocolate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


Tom, if you want to talk about chicks, you'll have to go to this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17786.msg467344.html#msg467344

Betsy


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought an Oberon cover (green/black celtic cross) for my DX a few months ago. It's a great solid cover.
I find reading on the DX within the cover to be both comfortable and secure. Oberon sales and dispatch were very helpful and fast.
If I ever had to buy another cover I'd go straight to Oberon. 

The ancient/modern aspect appeals to me.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tom, if you want to talk about chicks, you'll have to go to this thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17786.msg467344.html#msg467344
> 
> Betsy


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

> We don't claim to be for everyone.. no case is for everyone. That is why there are so many to choose from
> 
> What makes us unique is we are the only case made by hand here in the US by a family made company. Even our buttons are done here.
> 
> ...


Please forgive me if my post seemed "bashing" because this was not my intention at all. I didn't want to offend anyone.
I respect you and your company for doing what you do with such high quality in times where everything has to be made in China to cut costs.
Like I said, one can't argue about taste and I have no intention of doing so. As long as people are happy with what they have it fine, right? 
When I first got here I read so much about the Oberon covers so I checked them out but I'm just not a fan the ancient look.
I also didn't want to offend people for using real leather. I actually never really thought about that aspect... I really didn't expect people to read so many negative things in my post, which was actually meant to be funny... 
I hope it's all cleared up now!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


That's exactly right, Tom. I've actually responded to the question of why I have so many covers by asking, "I have more than one pair of shoes, don't I?".


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

911jason said:


> The generalizations just keep on comin'!
> 
> I love my black Bold Celtic Oberon cover... and I do "gush" about it quite often when strangers or friends make comments or ask about it.
> 
> ...


If I had to buy an Oberon, this would be the one I would choose. The Celtic design has a classier look and the black is more sophisticated.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> The generalizations just keep on comin'!
> 
> I love my black Bold Celtic Oberon cover... and I do "gush" about it quite often when strangers or friends make comments or ask about it.
> 
> ...


wow nice combo!!! and the Medici is fabulous I must say


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just received my first Oberon cover. It's a purple butterfly. The leather does feels good. But, honestly I really like the design ( butterfly)and the deep color. I guess I choose covers like I choose purses.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


I don't think style is a chick thing. Just because I'm a guy doesn't mean I have to slap my kindle inside the first ugly case I come across, but that's exactly what I did when I first bought it. I got the black amazon case because it was right there. Very professional looking. Very functional. Very blah. I read for enjoyment and that plain-black,hard case took away from that. With an Oberon, it feels like I'm holding a warm, leather-bound book in my hands. And the amount of detail and artwork on some of these cases...wow. Gotta admire that.

I currently have 3...
Da Vinci in saddle
Medici in chocolate
World tree in dark green


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For me, the Oberon has everything I want. I don't like how the M-Edge cases fold back. They don't fold back flat (Oberon does) I don't care for the grey interior of the M-Edge. It gets dirty fast.  My Oberon was made without the felt, so I don't need to worry about it getting dirty (or full of pet hair)

The noreve is nice and sleek, but I don't care for the travel wallet inside and doesn't seem to protect the corners enough for me. The Oberon has some interior pockets that are perfect for me. Plus I don't have to wait over a month. 

I don't care for covers with hinges, covers that are like a pocket that covers the Kindle itself either. 

For me, I think the Oberon is exactly what I'm looking for in a Kindle 2 cover. I don't think it's what I want in an iPad or KDX cover though. Too heavy for me.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> What amused me is since I have had skins, when I go to change them once in a while I cant stand the white kindle, it looks so stark to me and I can't get the skin on fast enough.
> 
> I find reading without it distracting with all that white.. LOL.


That's exactly how I feel. I changed my skin today and my poor Kindle looked cold...like a bird without feathers!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> Ok, it's not a cult, it's just a chick thing, just like purses and shoes. Give a guy a Kindle cover that's functional and he'll probably never buy another one. And whatever he buys he's also never going to gush over it. Just one of those things that makes women different than men.


Tom, I deeply and truly resemble that remark.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Tom, I deeply and truly resemble that remark.


LOL. So do I, nancy!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Although I have not seen any Kindles in the wild, my son, who regularly rides the commuter train to work, has seen quite a few.  He told me that most of the ones he sees on the train are nekkid.  

Maybe it is a chick thing, but - the skin keeps the stark white Kindle from looking dirty, the platform case props it when I read, the Guardian protects it in the water, the Oberon book style is easier to use on a train or plane, and when i take it out, the BB bag protects it in my purse or backpack.  At least, that is how I justify the money I have spent on these items.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Oberons totally remind me of Ren-fairres.  And a LOT of people are into ren-fairres.  Many of us, however, are not.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I don't think style is a chick thing. Just because I'm a guy doesn't mean I have to slap my kindle inside the first ugly case I come across, but that's exactly what I did when I first bought it. I got the black amazon case because it was right there. Very professional looking. Very functional. Very blah. I read for enjoyment and that plain-black,hard case took away from that. With an Oberon, it feels like I'm holding a warm, leather-bound book in my hands. And the amount of detail and artwork on some of these cases...wow. Gotta admire that.
> 
> I currently have 3...
> Da Vinci in saddle
> ...


I don't think it is a chick thing, either. Also, although I am female and a BIG fan of Oberon covers, I wear the same pair of shoes and carry the same purse every day.  For me it's a matter of recognizing quality, and preferring one item of high quality to many of lesser quality.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Oberons totally remind me of Ren-fairres. And a LOT of people are into ren-fairres. Many of us, however, are not.


The closest I've been to a RenFaire is watching _A Knight's Tale_ with Heath Ledger. I have zero interest in RenFaires, yet I love my Oberon. Keep looking for that notch to put us in, one of these generalizations might eventually work.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gwennie said:


> Oberons totally remind me of Ren-fairres. And a LOT of people are into ren-fairres. Many of us, however, are not.


Boy, do I feel dumb. I had to look up ren-fair. I didn't know what that was.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is what all Oberon purchasers apparently look like...










or maybe this...










or...


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

In my opinion the look of Oberons reminds me of Ren Faires.  That wasn't meant as a put-down; not sure why you take it as one.  I've seen very similar types of leather work at the one Ren Faire I went to, so I'm not off the mark.  YOU are the one generalizing everything about a Ren Faire.  Not I.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Celtic designs are the only ones that I associate with Renaissance fairs, but I think they were the first designs that Oberon created.  I see nothing in the Hokusai Wave design that suggests Ren fairs.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> In my opinion the look of Oberons reminds me of Ren Faires. That wasn't meant as a put-down; not sure why you take it as one. I've seen very similar types of leather work at the one Ren Faire I went to, so I'm not off the mark. YOU are the one generalizing everything about a Ren Faire. Not I.


I apologize if I misunderstood the intent of your post. This whole thread so far has seemed to be an attempt to categorize Oberon owners and therefore explain their popularity. Earlier in the thread, someone posted that it must be a woman thing, like collecting shoes and handbags and certainly a guy would never brag about an Oberon, etc. I assumed (you know what they say about Assuming, right?! ) that your post was another attempt at categorizing Oberon owners as people who go to Renaissance Faires... my fault and sorry for jumping to conclusions! =)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We don't have renfairs in Australia either.  None that I know of anyway.  

I have been thinking more about this thread and i just don't get why people see the need to start a thread about a product they don't like, and make inferences that it is a granny product. There is a thread where people ask the question as to whether people like a particular style of accessory.  I don't like them, at all, but still don't see the need to say that in a thread that asks the question. And I don't  see the need that because i dont like something means that i need to say something disparaging about it.  Let alone start a thread stating that. To use the word 'seriously' is inflammatory. 

Like I said, I have a couple of Oberon covers but they are not my favorite. I just don't see the need to start threads like this dissing a company's product nor people's taste. And saying "I don't mean to offend anyone" doesn't actually cut it. If you thought your opinions might offend someone, then maybe that was your cue not to say it in the first place?  

If there is a design fault then that is different, but to make conclusions about peoples preference in style is something I prefer not to do. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I don't think it is a chick thing, either. Also, although I am female and a BIG fan of Oberon covers, I wear the same pair of shoes and carry the same purse every day.  For me it's a matter of recognizing quality, and preferring one item of high quality to many of lesser quality.


OK, I have to correct myself. I am no longer a one purse kinda gal. Today at B&N I happened to see their Vera Bradley display. I had looked at them online and thought "so what?" but I hadn't seen them in person. Couldn't resist, and came home with a VB tote and paperback cover, both in "Poppy Fields". So now I have TWO purses. What's next? Six? LOL

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Totes/Tote/154817/defaultColor/Paprika/pc/638/p/154817/sc/642/c/0.uts

The tote jumped out at my because it is a great size for carrying my DXG and because it is so much lighter than my leather purse. It can also be carried on my shoulder which is my preference. I have always carried leather purses and never in a million years thought I'd be carrying one in a bright print like this one!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

911jason said:


> This is what all Oberon purchasers apparently look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that's funny !!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> OK, I have to correct myself. I am no longer a one purse kinda gal. Today at B&N I happened to see their Vera Bradley display. I had looked at them online and thought "so what?" but I hadn't seen them in person. Couldn't resist, and came home with a VB tote and paperback cover, both in "Poppy Fields". So now I have TWO purses. What's next? Six? LOL
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Totes/Tote/154817/defaultColor/Paprika/pc/638/p/154817/sc/642/c/0.uts
> 
> The tote jumped out at my because it is a great size for carrying my DXG and because it is so much lighter than my leather purse. It can also be carried on my shoulder which is my preference. I have always carried leather purses and never in a million years thought I'd be carrying one in a bright print like this one!


I have that tote in the Kensington pattern, Carole. I love it. I use it for my music for choir. It's nice and roomy but lightweight.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DD said:


> I have that tote in the Kensington pattern, Carole. I love it. I use it for my music for choir. It's nice and roomy but lightweight.


I could not believe how light it was when I picked it up!! It is so light that I think I will actually be able to carry my DXG in it, which means that I won't need my k2i any more. I was also pleased to find the pockets inside for my cell phone, wallet, and keys. I can fit more stuff (like my sunglasses in a hard case) in the paperback cover.

I am also happy that the strap is long enough to carry it on my shoulder, since I have had shoulder bags for the past 50 years.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I just ordered an Oberon cover. I love the look of them, and when my M-edge broke, I wanted something that a) didn't take weeks to ship   and b) was made by a company that seems to take pride in their craftsmanship.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> In my opinion the look of Oberons reminds me of Ren Faires. That wasn't meant as a put-down; not sure why you take it as one. I've seen very similar types of leather work at the one Ren Faire I went to, so I'm not off the mark. YOU are the one generalizing everything about a Ren Faire. Not I.


I thought the same thing too - not even the specific designs (which aren't all RenFaire-ish), but the type of leather work. And that's not a slam - I know several people into RenFaires and have seen the types of things they have purchased and to me, the craftsmanship seems similar. Which isn't a slam or lumping people together - it is "these nicely made things remind me of these OTHER nicely made things (though neither are my thing)".

I do think all the defending of Oberon is a little odd. Oberon lover or not, Kindle plus Oberon *is* an interesting juxtaposition of style - and to me that is what the OP was about. If you love your Oberon, great! No one is calling Oberon owners names or saying bad things about them (owners or cases). I love my case (M-Edge Platform), but I don't care if other people don't. It does make me a little uncomfortable to feel like I can't comment about my personal preferences without the company in question having their feelings hurt about some perceived "attack". I don't think I need to own something to say I don't like it, and I don't think disliking something constitutes an attack.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay - not to stereotype, but after reading this I decided to check Oberon's FB page - 2 of the 6 fans pictures I saw were in RenFaire garb!


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think the ren faire associated designs are accidental or some sort of a put down.

This is from their FB page:
_The quality and unique design inherent in Oberon Design products are the result of sustained effort and inspiration by founder and President, Brendan Smith. Brendan started working in leather in the late 1960's and at 23 years old published a book on leather craft entitled Brendan's Leather Book, still in broad circulation today. He made his living selling products to private customers and at the Renaissance Pleasure Faire in its heyday. In the early nineties he conceived the idea of refillable journal covers and began wholesaling products under the name Oberon Design. _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I thought the original post was designed to push a few buttons, using references to grandma's attic and covering a Porsche with old blankets in describing using an Oberon with a Kindle.  And it did ask for people to explain why they did it.  No one should be surprised then, when people do.  Explain, that is.

I haven't seen anything that rose to the level of an attack, nor have I seen any accusations of attacks, although it's been a couple days since I read the whole thread...

Everyone, stroke the cover of your choice or your nekkid Kindle, if that's your choice, and be happy.  I don't want to throw any yellow cards in Accessories. 

Betsy


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> This is what all Oberon purchasers apparently look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> This is what all Oberon purchasers apparently look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason,

How did you get my picture? ROFL


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Betsy - this is the post I was referring to (it actually says "bash" not "attack" - my bad)



OberonDesign.com said:


> We don't claim to be for everyone.. no case is for everyone. That is why there are so many to choose from
> 
> What makes us unique is we are the only case made by hand here in the US by a family made company. Even our buttons are done here.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Five or six layers of bubble-wrap secured with a few passes of duct-tape and Olde Frothingslosh is as secure and sea-worthy as he can be.  No sacrificing cows either!


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

> We don't have renfairs in Australia either. None that I know of anyway.
> 
> I have been thinking more about this thread and i just don't get why people see the need to start a thread about a product they don't like, and make inferences that it is a granny product. There is a thread where people ask the question as to whether people like a particular style of accessory. I don't like them, at all, but still don't see the need to say that in a thread that asks the question. And I don't see the need that because i dont like something means that i need to say something disparaging about it. Let alone start a thread stating that. To use the word 'seriously' is inflammatory.
> 
> ...


I didn't start this thread because I wanted to tell everyone that I don't like the historic look of Oberon covers.
I started this thread because I was interested in the reason why other people love the Oberon covers so much.
It's not the products themselves that I have a problem with. They are artistically crafted and are of high quality. I'm just not a fan of the design choices. If they ever release a simple and elegant, non-historic looking design then I'd be definitely more interested.



> "I don't mean to offend anyone" doesn't actually cut it.


It actually does cut it. If you interpret anything negative directed at the owner of a Oberon cover then It's not entirely my fault. The problem with written discussions is that you can't hear the tone of someones voice over the internet by simply reading the words. Smileys tend to help in that way. Never was it my intention to offend anyone and I made that clear by stating that fact. If you read the entire thread then you would have read my second post in response to the nice person from the Oberon company.



> If you thought your opinions might offend someone, then maybe that was your cue not to say it in the first place?


"Discussion - an exchange of views on some topic."
At no point did I insult any Oberon owner. I expressed my view. I asked why other people like the Oberon covers so much.
If I can't express my view on a discussion board then I might as well move to North Korea, right?

I am a happy person. I joke a lot during the day because life is too short to not have fun while living. If I push some people's buttons on my way then I am not afraid to apologize for that and explain to them how it really was meant. 
So if you're going to keep reading negative stuff and insults into my posts then be my guest. The people who got me got me and to those who didn't get me I explained myself. If this post seems too negative then here are some smileys to raise the mood:
           



> To use the word 'seriously' is inflammatory.


Um... no offense... but seriously?
I couldn't resist... 

Group hug, anyone?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(group hug)

I have a a simple rule I use when posting on a topic I think might push buttons. I look at my post and wonder if I have to write "I don't mean to offend". If I feel that I have to attach that to a post, then clearly my post is going to offend folks.

I think we tend to forget that emails and BB posts do not come with body language and do not have the same flow as face to face communication. There is time for people to interprit what we write. As such, a post that asks about anything "seriously" is going to come off as questioning peoples judgement. 

It is not that the question is not valid but the phrasing. So "Why do people like Oberon covers so much" as a topic title followed by "I think the Kindle is sleek and really contemporary looking. In my opionion, the Oberon covers are not sleek and contemporary looking and do not compliment the Kindle." is going to be taken very different then the original post. There probably would be a lot more "Well, I don't care about how my Kindle looks and I like the look of these covers" and similar such feedback.

How posts are worded matters. Phrasing that we can use with friends without offending folks is not going to garner the same reaction on the board.

It is easy for me to see how the Original post could be read as bashing a specific product. I chose to assume this wasn't the case and responded accordingly. Others saw it as bashing and responded in an offended tone. No flaming (yeah KB) but a bit more lively conversation then the norm.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

> No flaming (yeah KB) but a bit more lively conversation then the norm.


Read: "Slightly more interesting to read/follow."


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

KeRaSh said:


> Read: "Slightly more interesting to read/follow."


True but mainly because I kept waiting for the flame war to break out. I am one of those twisted people that love reading a good flame war. I check the Troll Patrol at TWoP first thing every morning to see what fun has happened in the evening.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

> True but mainly because I kept waiting for the flame war to break out. I am one of those twisted people that love reading a good flame war. I check the Troll Patrol at TWoP first thing every morning to see what fun has happened in the evening.


That's the spirit! 
It's really hard for me to actively participate in a thread here on KB because I live in Germany and by the time I get back to the boards the discussion has already shifted it's course over the day and the topic has changed to something completely different...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Nicely put ProfCrash, that was exactly my point.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How are the wild roses historical? Hummingbirds?  Hokusai Wave?  Dragonfly Pond?  There are others, but I'm not currently on their website.  Creekbed Maple?  Tree of Life?  I don't get it.  And Oberon wasn't in business during the '60s.

I have nothing against Ren Fairs, but I have never been to one!  The NYC Harry Potter fan group goes to the one in NY state once each summer. (The Group That Shall Not Be Named.)

Perhaps it is the cost that makes you question why we would buy Oberon covers?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> How are the wild roses historical? Hummingbirds? Hokusai Wave? Dragonfly Pond? There are others, but I'm not currently on their website. Creekbed Maple? Tree of Life? I don't get it. And Oberon wasn't in business during the '60s.


I don't think he means the designs. More just that having an elaborate design on a cover looks like some ancient book. That's the vibe I get from them. Just not my cup of tea, and the price kills it on top of the design as I wouldn't pay more than $30 or so for a Kindle case anyway since mine seldom leaves the house. Just need something light and reasonably padded in case it falls off the bed and to give it some cushion when in my carry-on bag on trip etc.

But hey, it's great that there are such a wide array of cases out there so everyone can find one that fits their needs, tastes and budget!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's the whole thing -- different people like different things -- even if the people are not all in a category.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

But having a plain design is so... plain!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> That's the whole thing -- different people like different things -- even if the people are not all in a category.


Agree, the generalization/categorization attempts/jokes are lame. Just comes down to different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

kcmay said:


> But having a plain design is so... plain!


I've always preferred simple plan designs, be it a gadget case, or furniture or clothes etc. 

Plus my Kindle gets read 99% of the time in bed, so I don't much care what it looks like anyway!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I normally like simple and plain but for some reason I have been drawn to the Oberons. Maybe it is because I am not going to have a book with cover art again. The Oberon's give me more of that book feeling when I read and I like that. While I know that they are made with plates, the covers feel very unique to me. I know that anyone can buy a cover like mine but few do, so it makes the cover feel special.

I had an MEdge Red Executive cover for my K1 and was fine with it until I saw the Red sky Dragon. Then I had to have the Red Sky Dragon cover.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously? I'm known to be overly sensitive....but I read this thread, and laughed...and it almost has me ordering an Oberon! LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like simple and plain too.  I wear a lot of solid black clothing.  I didn't take to the idea of spending $75 on a cover at first.  Once I got the first one, I was so pleased with it and have had others, including one for my DX.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Seriously...I thought it was all in good fun. Seriously.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

When I first read through the accessory threads, I also got the impression that most folks here had Oberon jackets.  I expected there to be lots of different tastes out there, but like the OP, I was surprised by the number of people who preferred Oberons.  That, combined with my own strong reaction to the look of the Oberon covers, made me curious as to both "why" people liked them, and why I didn't.  I thought maybe it was a return to a retro style.  For example, the only people I know who wear things with peace signs on them are people who were not around when we were all wearing peace signs.  I did a little poll to try to satisfy my curiosity, and found, to the extent the poll revealed anything, that Oberon jacket lovers were all ages and were just as likely to have lived through the Summer of Love as not.  So, my theory that Oberon jacket owners were younger than me did not seem to hold.  I am now of the opinion that it is, in the end, just a matter of individual taste.  And I agree with Betsy about different strokes for different folks, except, however, for the whole nekkid Kindle thing.  I keep seeing people on the NYC subway reading nekkid Ks and I want to grab them away and say "you don't deserve to own this".  LOL!!    So far I've managed to control myself though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is that what you meant by a jacket? I answered no on that poll because I thought a jacket was something a human wears when it is cold not a cover. heheheheh

I wanted a cover to protect my Kindle. I was worried that the screen would break too easily. I also find that it is easier to hold with a cover. And they look pretty.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Is that what you meant by a jacket? I answered no on that poll because I thought a jacket was something a human wears when it is cold not a cover. heheheheh
> 
> I wanted a cover to protect my Kindle. I was worried that the screen would break too easily. I also find that it is easier to hold with a cover. And they look pretty.


As I recall, somewhere along the line on these forums, the word "jacket" came into play to distinguish between a "case" that was just a sleeve and a case that was, well, a jacket. But for that "poll", such as it was, I guess "case" would have worked just fine. My only excuse is I was sick that day.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

> Perhaps it is the cost that makes you question why we would buy Oberon covers?


No. High quality leather products which are hand made cost money. No question about that and if I want something I buy it. If I can't afford it at that time, I save up. Simple as that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KeRaSh said:


> No. High quality leather products which are hand made cost money. No question about that and if I want something I buy it. If I can't afford it at that time, I save up. Simple as that.


Everyone is different on that regard. I don't think anyone was saying the Oberon cases are a ripoff and not worth the money. They are quality product for sure. I'd just not pay that much for a case for a device that I largely just read in bed a few times a week and seldom take out of the house. If I was taking it everywhere I went like many, then I'd probably be more willing to shell out for a sturdier case/nicer looking case etc.

So one's needs can have an impact on how much they're willing to pay. $75 isn't a lot of money to me by any means, I spend more than that on dinner and drinks pretty regularly. But a Kindle case isn't worth that to me as I just need something to make it easier to hold and to protect it if it drops off the bed etc., as well as cover the screen on the few times a year it does get tossed in luggage etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup. It is about what is important to each person.

I was willing to spend 130 on an Oberon cover for Octavian, others aren;t. No biggie.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Is that what you meant by a jacket? I answered no on that poll because I thought a jacket was something a human wears when it is cold not a cover. heheheheh
> 
> I wanted a cover to protect my Kindle. I was worried that the screen would break too easily. I also find that it is easier to hold with a cover. And they look pretty.


M-Edge uses the word jacket for their Go cover (jacket).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Why yes!  Seriously, I own two!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> As I recall, somewhere along the line on these forums, the word "jacket" came into play to distinguish between a "case" that was just a sleeve and a case that was, well, a jacket. But for that "poll", such as it was, I guess "case" would have worked just fine. My only excuse is I was sick that day.


Amazon, Cole-Haan, Moleskin, and Oberon call theirs "covers", M-Edge calls theirs "jackets", Belkin, Patagonia, and KlearKase call theirs a "case". Some manufacturers also make a "sleeve". Whatever they call it, they're all designed to protect the Kindle in some manner.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, a sleeve is different then a case or cover. A sleeve is something you store the Kindle in but you can not read the Kindle in the sleeve. A case or cover or jacket is something that you store the Kindle in and can read in if you choose to.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Well, a sleeve is different then a case or cover. A sleeve is something you store the Kindle in but you can not read the Kindle in the sleeve. A case or cover or jacket is something that you store the Kindle in and can read in if you choose to.


Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Its an emotionally charged topic, that's for sure lol   I guess its like going to a dog forum and saying "Dogs...seriously? Cats are more to my taste, dogs are grubby, annoying creatures and cats are sleek, clean and in all ways desirable pets" Of course the people who deeply love their dogs are going to get pretty crabby, even if they own cats too. 

Personally I was willing to spend more money then usual on my cover, despite never leaving the house with my Kindle, because I wanted something really nice to read with since I do read a lot, and gosh even at home a thicker cover is an asset when your as clumsy as I am at times, but the designs are what really decided me. They really appeal to me and I don't find them old fashioned in the slightest. I even looked through e-bay looking for other examples of tooled leather items and the Oberon stuff really stood out as very clear, very beautiful, and very well made. I realize that they won't appeal to everyone and that's fine too, there are plenty of covers/jackets/sleeves/cases available to buy to suit everyone's needs.

Um also to the person who said that a cow had to die for my Kindle case...I prefer to support the leather industry, I believe in using the whole animal to avoid waste, and that cow was already destined to be many meals, and to go into dog/cat/ferret food, and also for many other applications. Using loaded sentences about animal slaughter is misinforming people and it upsets people to no good purpose


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Amiedoll said:


> Um also to the person who said that a cow had to die for my Kindle case...I prefer to support the leather industry, I believe in using the whole animal to avoid waste, and that cow was already destined to be many meals, and to go into dog/cat/ferret food, and also for many other applications. Using loaded sentences about animal slaughter is misinforming people and it upsets people to no good purpose


Very well said, Amiedoll.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Amiedoll said:


> Its an emotionally charged topic, that's for sure lol  I guess its like going to a dog forum and saying "Dogs...seriously? Cats are more to my taste, dogs are grubby, annoying creatures and cats are sleek, clean and in all ways desirable pets" Of course the people who deeply love their dogs are going to get pretty crabby, even if they own cats too.


See - I don't think that's really it. At least that's not my issue with this post (and even "issue" is a strong word for my feelings). I'm a dog owner and I think I would probably agree with every reason a cat owner has for not wanting a dog. And as a dog owner, I could probably even think of negatives a non-owner wouldn't even know about. I know people who have dogs. I know people who have cats. I know people who are passionate about their side. And I am FINE with that.

What would bother me is if the Creator of All Cats popped into a dog/cat discussion and said "it is mean to not want a cat. How can you BASH cats if you've never even had a cat?"

So, someone telling me they think my jacket is ugly, too plain, too ornate, too weird - whatever - I don't mind. It's not their jacket, they don't have to use it. I am not emotionally attached to my jacket in such a way that I'll be sad if it's not beloved by others. BUT - I feel like I should be able to express my opinions about what jackets I like and don't like without worrying that the maker of said jackets is going to take offense and call my post "bashing". I do appreciate that we have a vendor presence here on KB, but I don't think that should extend to "defending" their product against people who simply don't like it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

umama said:


> See - I don't think that's really it. At least that's not my issue with this post (and even "issue" is a strong word for my feelings). I'm a dog owner and I think I would probably agree with every reason a cat owner has for not wanting a dog. And as a dog owner, I could probably even think of negatives a non-owner wouldn't even know about. I know people who have dogs. I know people who have cats. I know people who are passionate about their side. And I am FINE with that.
> 
> What would bother me is if the Creator of All Cats popped into a dog/cat discussion and said "it is mean to not want a cat. How can you BASH cats if you've never even had a cat?"
> 
> So, someone telling me they think my jacket is ugly, too plain, too ornate, too weird - whatever - I don't mind. It's not their jacket, they don't have to use it. I am not emotionally attached to my jacket in such a way that I'll be sad if it's not beloved by others. BUT - I feel like I should be able to express my opinions about what jackets I like and don't like without worrying that the maker of said jackets is going to take offense and call my post "bashing". I do appreciate that we have a vendor presence here on KB, but I don't think that should extend to "defending" their product against people who simply don't like it.


OK, but why would anyone want to start a thread about it?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> OK, but why would anyone want to start a thread about it?


It's a discussion board. Some people just like to hear why people like a certain case, or prefer cats to dogs, or whatever.

If you're not to some level interest in other's opinions and why they hold them, there's not a whole lot of use for message boards IMO. Not saying every discussion is interesting to everyone, just that if someone posted whatever topic it was interesting to them.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am with you mlewis78.  Why start a thread, on a forum where there are lots of oberon lovers, and use the word 'seriously' in the title.  That word in itself puts a negative twist.  

Had the thread started with something like "I have looked at oberons but dont understand why people love them" - then fair enough.  But where I live (Australia), using the word 'seriously' after a question, with the pause (indicated by the ....)  implies there is something weird about it.  And that is confirmed when the op says "I am not meaning to offend".

So the post was not the beginning of a discussion, but putting a negative on to people who like oberons, like there is something inherently wrong in liking them.

And as I stress, oberon is not my favourite cover; I just think the op is in very poor taste, and no, not funny.  I dont think it appropriate to diss others, or a company, when it is simply a matter of personal taste.

By all means, horses for courses, but no need to diss others because they make different choices and have different preferences.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I am with you mlewis78. Why start a thread, on a forum where there are lots of oberon lovers, and use the word 'seriously' in the title. That word in itself puts a negative twist.
> 
> Had the thread started with something like "I have looked at oberons but dont understand why people love them" - then fair enough. But where I live (Australia), using the word 'seriously' after a question, with the pause (indicated by the ....) implies there is something weird about it. And that is confirmed when the op says "I am not meaning to offend".
> 
> ...


Certainly, others on the forum have started discussions about Oberons in the way Pushka suggests. I love my Oberons and really don't care what others think of that. But, the OP could have been worded with more tact.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

umama said:


> See - I don't think that's really it. At least that's not my issue with this post (and even "issue" is a strong word for my feelings). I'm a dog owner and I think I would probably agree with every reason a cat owner has for not wanting a dog. And as a dog owner, I could probably even think of negatives a non-owner wouldn't even know about. I know people who have dogs. I know people who have cats. I know people who are passionate about their side. And I am FINE with that.
> 
> What would bother me is if the Creator of All Cats popped into a dog/cat discussion and said "it is mean to not want a cat. How can you BASH cats if you've never even had a cat?"
> 
> So, someone telling me they think my jacket is ugly, too plain, too ornate, too weird - whatever - I don't mind. It's not their jacket, they don't have to use it. I am not emotionally attached to my jacket in such a way that I'll be sad if it's not beloved by others. BUT - I feel like I should be able to express my opinions about what jackets I like and don't like without worrying that the maker of said jackets is going to take offense and call my post "bashing". I do appreciate that we have a vendor presence here on KB, but I don't think that should extend to "defending" their product against people who simply don't like it.


Trust me as a pet owner I can indeed think of many reasons why a person might not want a certain pet, however even if I wanted to caution someone about said pet I would still be tactful about it and use neutral unbiased language. As it is I do like pets, I especially like mine and if someone called them smelly and annoying I would be upset because I do look after mine and they don't smell, and they are only annoying sometimes, most of the time they bring nothing but joy, love, and laughs into my home. If someone said they respect that I like them but dogs are not the type of pet they prefer then I would have no quarrel with them because that's just their opinion, not a statement against all dogs everywhere. If the maker of all dogs did get offended to hear her creation called smelly and annoying, which I'm sure she would given the time and patience and hard work she had put into making the dogs, then I would back her up too, because there is a distinct difference to saying you don't like them to saying they are smelly and annoying.

You are completely free to not like something (of course lol) but given the numerous posts I'm sure you can guess that a lot of us do like Oberon's, we chat about them a lot, post pics, and enjoy the heck out of them, to post a topic that says ...seriously? is quite a bit different to posting one that does ask us what the appeal of them is, and stating that they aren't your thing. I get how it could be intended as light hearted and joking around, and I do know how posts don't convey tone and can be misunderstood easily, but yeah I'm Australian too, and to me it implies that we are wrong to like them, and of course saying they are like something pulled out of granny's attic also implies they are old, dusty, and a bit gross, which they aren't lol.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Amiedoll said:


> but yeah I'm Australian too, and to me it implies that we are wrong to like them, and of course saying they are like something pulled out of granny's attic also implies they are old, dusty, and a bit gross, which they aren't lol.


Exactly. And DD to.

Whereabouts Amiedoll? I am in SA. Adelaide.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in outback NSW   We just moved out here from Sydney so its been a pretty big change from the city to a small town with a population of around 3500 lol. It's lovely though and I'm really enjoying the peace and quite  

Its great seeing another Aussie with a Kindle lol, I have seen none in the wild, and I know two family member that have one, and only because they brought it after seeing mine. I got mine for Christmas and just love it


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Aussies aren't the only ones who might take the "...seriously?" as snarky and sarcastic...it has the same connotation in the U.S. as well, and likely in many other countries.

No matter that the OP may have 'intended' the post as funny and humorous, it tends to come off as requiring those who like Oberons to justify themselves for liking them.  Why should they have to?  If the OP doesn't like Oberons, that's his right. But he shouldn't be snarky to those that do, and vice versa.  It's one thing to ask "why do you like them" as an honest question from someone who may want to get one, quite another to practically demand that an owner justify the purchase to someone who clearly has no interest...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Aussies aren't the only ones who might take the "...seriously?" as snarky and sarcastic...it has the same connotation in the U.S. as well, and likely in many other countries.


I did wonder that, but thought I wouldnt presume it was just me as an Aussie who could take it that way!  Snarky and sarcastic, yeah, that is what it implies.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Aussies aren't the only ones who might take the "...seriously?" as snarky and sarcastic...it has the same connotation in the U.S. as well, and likely in many other countries.


I thought as much myself, but then thought it might not be such a big deal elsewhere.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If someone were to start a thread called "Ipads . . . seriously?" it would obviously be considered snarky.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

But seriously, why would you buy an ipad (rofl).....(I have one)


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol the Ipad fans would be upset anyway. I would love one but we already have the home pc's and a laptop so I can't really justify having one at the moment, one day I will for sure though


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, isn't this horse dead yet?  I've gotten back from my mini-vacation to New York to find this thread is still going on, much to my surprise...

I think everything that can be said has been said at least twice, so I'm locking it so that everyone can do something more constructive, like post in the Infinity thread, which, frankly, this is starting to resemble. . You've kept it civil, but "seriously?" 

If you feel you have something new and profound to add, be sure to let me know, otherwise, we're done, thanks.

Betsy


----------

